# 663 Views to my SmugMug page, and not a single sale...



## ottor (Jul 22, 2010)

I shoot for fun, but if someone wants a pic, I'll certainly sell them one.. Due to a recent 4 part photo series on an Oregon Coast Magazine, I've had *over 660 hits on my webpage over the last 10 days* !! - Not a single 4x6 sold. My prices are probably a little below average, my photos aren't real 'crap'... so - what do you think *the odds* would be that over 660 people liked enough of what they saw on the magazine, to come over via a link to my webpage, and not make a little purchase?? Like I said, I'm certainly not crushed or upset, but just a little puzzled.... What do you think???

R Otto Photography 

Here's the link to part 4 of the magazine series...

http://ouroregoncoast.com/ (If it's still there...)

Opinions???

thanks,

Rick


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 22, 2010)

Good shots. I like the work on the web site better than the Oregon shots. Maybe the visitors were looking for the Oregon shots and couldn't find them easily. Maybe it should be one of the galleries on your front page.


----------



## mrpenguin (Jul 22, 2010)

You have some very amazing photos on your site
Dont know anything about buying and selling pictures so cant answer you on that 

I do have a question ....  who buys pictures and why ?
Should you not be trying to sell to magazines or companies that need pictures ?


----------



## RobNZ (Jul 22, 2010)

Put your prices up.

I sell some of my shots as large format framed Canvas prints, as part of my experiments with setting price points "so I can retire from my day job...yeah right" I adjusted all of my online auction prices down to generate more sales, from the 2nd of June until the 12th of July I sold none!!!!

I dropped the prices from an average of $150 per print to $120, during this lower price phase I spoke with a local photographer about my work and he asked me how much I was selling them for, he told me to be careful with pricing like that because if people think the price is cheap, they quite often associate that with a cheaply made product or something of little value, ie: cheap crap.

I had been selling 3-4 online per month consistantly.

So last week I put all my online auction prices up, since Saturday I have sold 2 online with a 3rd and 4th definate, not yet closed, 2 more of my works direct from a previous online sale, this time via my own website and another 2 from a customer that had previously ordered their own print on canvas with PP directly off me.

6 confirmed sales in a week with 2 more to come, busy week.

My lesson was that I had priced myself too cheaply and the sales stopped, even the prices I charge now are alot lower than similar works by other photographers so I may increase them further still.

I have 11 or 12 large canvases in a local shop here and they sold one the first day they had them and nothing since (5 weeks ago), again I have asked them to raise the prices to see if that helps.

The other thing, maybe these people dont want 6 x 4, I mean what would you really do with a print so small? Not much good for hanging on a wall, offer larger versions?

You've not sold anything with over 600 hits, so you cant do any harm.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice images on your website - particulary like the one with the boat


----------



## peanut170 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just curious on page 3 of the misc album, u have a few pics of a house and a car and truck and trailer? how did you do these? I love it.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely great pictures. I don't sell my photos so couldn't tell you what the problem could be, but I definitely think people should be buying them...especially with that many hits.


----------



## NateS (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a theory...which could be completely wrong.  I don't sell many prints from my site either and I think I know why.  People see the picture on a computer and they think it's nice, but they probably don't visualize a computer image on the wall of their house.  Combine that with the fact that if they order a print, they will have to find a nice frame and spend the time to frame it before hanging it.....they are going to have be IN LOVE with the photo to go through that work.


I price mine probably WAY too cheap as my 8x10's are in the $15 range for the print only....However, if they are walking through a store and see a 8x10 framed up to a matted 11x14 that they really like that costs say $65 (and I'd only have maybe$15-20 in it) I think they could 1.  Visualize that print on their wall more easily, and 2. Have more desire to purchase since all they have to do is take it home and hang it up....plus you make more money doing this.  Plus doing this you will make about $50 per 8x10 sold instead of $12.


I haven't done this yet, but am working on a portfolio book to take around with printed images to see if anybody would be interested in me hanging my stuff with a price tag on it...>I think I would sell a lot more images this way as it is more convenient (and honestly a quality print looks about 1000 times better than on a screen).


----------



## JamesMason (Jul 23, 2010)

Why do i want to buy your images ? What benefit will i get from them ?

There is no doubting these are great images, but i think you need to sell them more. I tend to use the following system to write copy for websites.

1. Get attention - You have already done this - They are on your site
2. Get interest  - You have started to do this in your main copy, but maybe put a few benefits in here. Remember that benefits sell not features 
3. Why believe you - People distrust marketing, testimonials tend o work well here
4. Get them to act - They have heard how great your prints are, get them to put some in the checkout basket
5. Get them to act now - Extra print free this week only or something, people cant resist getting something for free.

I would also agree with the others in saying that you need to raise your prices, these are great images and people will pay much more for them.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Jul 23, 2010)

The biggest thing is to offer large sizes. Also raise prices. I would also edit you message a bit to. Dont embellish but its ok for people to think you are a seasoned pro. Let them form their own assumptions with what you give them. The pics are great so that is def not the issue here.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 23, 2010)

A 4x6 doesn't look great hanging on a wall. You need to be offering 8x10/8x12 at a minimum, and I'd seriously consider 16x20/16x24 as well. They are nice shots, but if I'm looking for something to hang in my house, and you only offer 4x6, I'm going to keep looking.

EDIT: Posted without looking at your site, sorry. I didn't realize you had more than just 4x6's. You just mentioned those. I think you're way underpriced. Go look at what other landscape/nature photographers are charging, and make your prices similar. In addition, make it a lot more noticeable that your photos are for sale. All there is, from what I can see, is just a tiny little "Buy" button.


----------



## ottor (Jul 23, 2010)

*UPDATE* !! -- The webpage hits are over 1100 now ! (Most were within the last 10 days) - And I just had someone purchase a 16x20 and 6 5x7's .. :mrgreen: Just knew the odds were with me !!

I really appreciate the comments - like I said earlier, I'm not in this really to make a bunch of money - I just love photography... However, what got me was the incredible ODDS that so many people were there, and no purchases... Well, I guess the *true* odds now are: 1100/1 ... :lmao:

I certainly will take into consideration your input - I'm going to raise the prices, and perhaps reword my 'introduction' a little.. My wife says that I need to promote myself a little more... Think I'll try that also.. I'm just having too much fun 'taking' the pictures, and playing my Blues ... 

Thanks again.... and you can keep the suggestions coming !!

r


----------



## BekahAura (Jul 23, 2010)

I checked out your photos... I'm wondering why you're allowing the full resolution digital file to be downloaded. When the window pops up on the right of the image all I had to do was click save and I now have the full resolution image. (well its says 240 dpi at 4272 x 2848 but even if that's not full resolution, that's high enough for me to get it printed on my own.)

Get rid of that option, who knows how many people are getting freebies this way. Can you view on Smugmug how many people have downloaded your digital files? You might want to check this out if you can.


----------



## MrBarney (Jul 23, 2010)

BekahAura said:


> I checked out your photos... I'm wondering why you're allowing the full resolution digital file to be downloaded. When the window pops up on the right of the image all I had to do was click save and I now have the full resolution image. (well its says 240 dpi at 4272 x 2848 but even if that's not full resolution, that's high enough for me to get it printed on my own.)
> 
> Get rid of that option, who knows how many people are getting freebies this way. Can you view on Smugmug how many people have downloaded your digital files? You might want to check this out if you can.



I'm not sure where you are getting the option to click and save (I couldn't) but I absolutely agree with removing the larger image sizes.  Don't show anything printable without a really ugly watermark 

I was also able to obtain a full resolution (9.4MB) image from within firefox with only a little more effort than Bekah.


----------



## BekahAura (Jul 23, 2010)

MrBarney said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting the option to click and save (I couldn't) but I absolutely agree with removing the larger image sizes.  Don't show anything printable without a really ugly watermark
> 
> I was also able to obtain a full resolution (9.4MB) image from within firefox with only a little more effort than Bekah.



Just in case the OP is also unaware of how I downloaded the file: If you hover over the image with you mouse a menu slides out on the right side of the image. The last icon on the bottom of the menu, which looks like a folder, is what I clicked on.

I know it is possible to remove this option on SmugMug because I just saw another photographer's SmugMug and this icon is not there. Get rid of it ASAP!


----------



## ottor (Jul 23, 2010)

BekahAura said:


> MrBarney said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure where you are getting the option to click and save (I couldn't) but I absolutely agree with removing the larger image sizes. Don't show anything printable without a really ugly watermark
> ...


 
Appreciate that !! Not something I was savvy enought to realize.. but will remove as soon as I get home and can access my page...

Perhaps, also, theres a way to find out how many have already downloaded some pics ..... boy - that would be crappy !!! But then again, someone who'd do that, probably isn't the person to send a check either... 

THANKS,....


----------



## MrBarney (Jul 23, 2010)

ottor said:


> Perhaps, also, theres a way to find out how many have already downloaded some pics



I wouldn't think so.  If someone saves the full size image or only views it the same data is requested from the server by their web browser.

If you want to post here when you think it's fixed I'm sure we can try again


----------

